# Florida Outdoor Grow NL X Shiva Question



## T-System-H-Regulator-C (Mar 2, 2010)

If I cut my Main Colas off will the lower buds still continue to grow and ripen thank you I know this is a noob question, however the plants were flowered indoors and reveg'd before flowering outdoors which caused tons of smaller sites to form in the middle of the plants. Im just wondering if it will be fine to have a straggered harvest any suggestions welcome peace


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 2, 2010)

whoaa man props to you on the outdoor grow. I also live in florida and would like to grow outdoors but I'd prob go to jail. Be careful man, IDK about you but where I live in florida they don't take too kindly to us growers and 20 grams dry here is a felony offence.

 Sorry man I'm sure you already know all this, it's just that I'm always seeing huge grows around me always getting busted and I'd hate to see it happen to anyone else. 

Great to see that it's working for you though, I grew one plant outside out of chance and it grew to be like 6 feet in a month. Never got to see the out-come though  excessive rain took care of that.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 2, 2010)

T-System-H-Regulator-C said:
			
		

> If I cut my Main Colas off will the lower buds still continue to grow and ripen thank you I know this is a noob question, however the plants were flowered indoors and reveg'd before flowering outdoors which caused tons of smaller sites to form in the middle of the plants. Im just wondering if it will be fine to have a straggered harvest any suggestions welcome peace



yes.. u can harvest your plant at different times.. depends on the high u are lookin for... some ppl harvest part of there pplant when there is more clear/cloudy trichs then amber nd wait to harvest the rest till there preference of trich ratio..clear/cloudy is more the energizing high and amber trichs get u on that couch lock.. happy growin

p.s. i too live in florida.. b careful.. mj laws are terrible here


----------



## T-System-H-Regulator-C (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks I figured that it wouldnt be a problem. I have 2 Northern Lights X Shiva that are just about finished and will be staggered harvested throughout the week to have a nive variation in oils:aok: They were started indoors in foxfarm soil from clone and thankfully came to live in chicken **** under the full bright sun. Advanced Hydroponics Nirvana and dissolved Honey and Agave Nectar for feeding, as well as abundant rainfall. 

I also just recently rescued a West Coast Sour diesel grown from seed indoors to about 3 feet with about 20 tops, in which was entangled a wire mesh fence for a scrog setup that never went to flower for one reason or another. I then cut out the screen of green carefully and planted the Diesel alongside the water near the Northerns, and today tied the outer tops down to promote even more bushing and increase the plants surface area in relation to the sun. 

Can anyone give me an estimate of how big a Diesel will get when planted outdoors at 3 feet and super bushy, this early in the growing season in Florida???????? I do not believe the Diesel is flowering yet, and if it does start I would expect it to reveg and continue its craziness Ill get some pics up here real soon.

I have recently read a book about connecting with plant spirits and working with plant conciousness that speaks of the importance of communication with our plants. We strive to fullfill the physical requirements for our plants with proper nutrients, lighting, training, soil amending, stressing, genetic selection, drying, curing. The author outlines that breathing with your plants is one of the most influential and effective means of expressing gratitude and direct communication with them. The  Co2/o2 link allows us to create a synergistic connection in which we are not only physically supplying the needed nutrient but spiritually providing our presence, thankfulness, and understanding. 

I am lucky enough to be able to go visit my guerrilla plants and sit by the water and breath with them, showing love for your plants even for a short while each day can influence not only the plants structures and characteristics but our own as well. IMHO Peace One Harmony Respect


----------

